# 

## Ar4i

!
     ,  ,   ,  ,    16  ,,  ,        ?  ,    ,     .

----------


## froguz

.        .   ,      .
     -     ,  .    

> 

     ,   ?

----------


## Ar4i

> .        .   ,      .
>      -     ,  .   
>    ,   ?

----------

> 

     ,  )

----------


## Ar4i

> ,  )

     ?)

----------

> ?)

        ,     .

----------


## Enter

> .

    - .  
 -  ,  .

----------


## 23q

*Enter*,  -!   ...

----------


## erazer

> *Enter*,  -!   ...

             .       .

----------


## LAEN

> ?)

    ()   -  .       ...

----------


## Lera

> ()   -  .       ...

  ...    ,     ))))

----------


## Tail

> *Enter*,  -!   ...

   ?

----------


## Enter

> ?

     ,  . ,    ,    .   

> .

  , .     ""  ""   (   )     .

----------


## Tania_Vasilchenko

,          ,      !

----------


## 23q

> .       .

        ....  

> ?

   ,  ...

----------


## tayatlas

> - .

      Enter   .        ""  "     ....". 
    15     , ,   Enter,      .     .

----------


## Condor

,      .           ,     ,           , ,   ..    .  , ,   ,        11  (  2  ,     ),           .                -    11 ?

----------


## LAEN

> -    11 ?

    10  ( )  .   

> , ,   ..    .

   

> ,         .        ,     .          . 
>  ,   ,        .    ,   :
>   (,   );
>  ;
>    ( );
>    ( 12    );
>   (        ). 
>   ,         .  10-12%         . 
>  ,   ,    , ,    .          . ,    ,     .           .     . ,         .   -        ,    . 
> ...

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/16728/

----------


## Lera

)     " "

----------


## Dima0011

: 
  .    ( ). ..  /    -     23 .        .    , ,        . 
  (   2).         .
   (, ,   ..)   
  .  .
    ,     10  
             (  )

----------


## Ar4i



----------


## Tail

> ,         .        ,     .          . 
>  ,   ,        .    ,   :
>   (,   );

      2-     

> )     " "

   -

----------


## Alina8

( 1- .)   5-  ()   .   ,      23 ..(    16 )   9-  ,     6-8  .   ,     ,          - )))

----------


## Ar4i

> ( 1- .)   5-  ()   .   ,      23 ..(    16 )   9-  ,     6-8  .   ,     ,          - )))

        ?                     16  .
        ,     .

----------


## Alina8

,    23-  ,    ,      16   ..( ,   , , ...)
      16 ,    . (    1- .)      :))

----------


## Ar4i

,    ?)

----------


## Alina8

,      16 ,       23-.

----------


## Ar4i

> ,      16 ,       23-.

  
     ,   (((

----------


## dim-dim

6 .      3 ,            "-"  .        ,         .
http://www.eway.in.ua/ru/cities/poltava/routes/92         10 ,  -    30

----------


## _

> 6 .      3 ,            "-"  .        ,         .
> http://www.eway.in.ua/ru/cities/poltava/routes/92         10 ,  -    30

  4    ,     "-"  "".    8    ,   .   .      ,        ))))       .    ,    : ,   ,   .

----------


## Ar4i

> 6 .      3 ,            "-"  .        ,         .
> http://www.eway.in.ua/ru/cities/poltava/routes/92         10 ,  -    30

        -  - .  (     )      ?   ,    .   

> ,    : ,   ,   .

         ))))))

----------


## dim-dim

,     ,  )    ,     ,        . http://rada-poltava.gov.ua/city/tran...evada_ognivka/ http://rada-poltava.gov.ua/city/tran...vka_pd_vokzal/ http://rada-poltava.gov.ua/city/tran...aliznychnykiv/ http://rada-poltava.gov.ua/city/tran...akina_ognivka/

----------


## LAEN

> "-"

   :) 
 ,

----------


## _

> -  - .  (     )      ?   ,    .

      ,   .     .

----------


## LAEN

> ,     ,  )    ,     ,        .

    -    -  .

----------


## -

> : 
>   (   2).         .
>    (, ,   ..)   
>   .  .
>     ,     10  
>              (  )

                .

----------


## Dima0011

> .

      15   ,  ? 
        16-  -

----------


## Ar4i

> 15   ,  ? 
>         16-  -

      ,   , 3     .

----------


## Enter

> .

     ?
  : , 6,   .

----------


## _

> ?
>   : , 6,   .

     5 . .    2 -    ,   ,  .
  16    .

----------


## Ar4i

5      ,  -  ,        ,   5       2    ,   - ,           .

----------


## -

16-     "- " -      ,

----------


## Alina8

http://rada-poltava.gov.ua/city/transport/ognivka_grl/     ?

----------


## Ar4i

2   ,  ,      5     ,           ,  ,  42       (     ,      )       ,    ,    ,,   .     ,       ,   .

----------


## kobieta

> ,

       ?

----------


## Enter

> ?

   .      ,      .        -.

----------


## Ar4i

...    2.50  .

----------


## kobieta

> 2.50  .

  .. .
 2    ,  .     .    .  ?

----------


## Ar4i

> .. .
>  2    ,  .     .    .  ?

     ,       ,         -.

----------

